# Fishing in Timber lakes near Heber?



## Braden Ellingson (Apr 25, 2017)

Hey everyone!

My family has a cabin up in the Timber lakes area just outside of Heber and I'm wondering if anyone has fished up there? There is a river running down the canyon and quite a few lakes but I don't know if the river holds fish, and if the lakes are private...

Does anyone have any info that could help me?

Thank you!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

The main lake Witts has fish but is private and good luck getting permission. All the other lakes are shallow and either dry up to mud holes during the summer or freeze over the winter. Not aware of any "river" which runs through the property year round?


----------



## horkingmidget (Jan 8, 2015)

All waters with fish in Timber Lakes and surrounding area are private. The closest places to fish are Provo River, Deer Creek, Jordanelle, and Mill Hollow.


----------

